# My thoughts on time - Relation to Ni?



## Inari Marie (Oct 11, 2013)

I relate to the OP in a way that time is filled and void at the same time. Or time is hindered and moving foward at the same time.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

cyamitide said:


> Seeing reality as a "flow" is related to Ni, or more precisely to being a dynamic type (both ILI and IEI are dynamics):
> 
> From the ILI profile:
> "...ILI's imagination perceives the world in dynamic flow – within it everything is in motion, everything interacts, people work, take some actions, which are based on some motivations. In consciousness of ILI, a model of people's behavior arises, examining which he can predict the future consequence of actions that a person undertakes in the present. *Possessing the gift of foresight, he often already knows what a person is going to say or do in a certain situation – frequently, it seems to him that he knows and sees straight through everything (and in a certain sense, this is true)."*
> ...


I especially relate to the bolded part.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

OldManRivers said:


> Here is a link to a well-written, understandable article on the nonexistance of time. That is a hot topic in Theoretical physics now.
> As a dimension, time does not exist. One cannot say without time everyything would be happening now - as if time were like a strip of film and all the thousands of frames were superimposed. But there is no ribbon of time with events placed on it if time has no dimensions And it doesn't. There is no past to collide with the present.
> It is not a philosophical argument: it is a scientific puzzle to solve. Heavy math. Einstein was just a small step away from eliminating time with the concept of space-time, which I call wilbur, because it is neither space nor time.
> I can't aruge with the article. I do not have one tenth the science background to do that. But i do understand the artificiality of the concept of time.
> ...


yeah that's interesting. 


to reply to OP my concept of time btw is this ribbon on which the thin line of the present moment is so thin that it's actually non-existing. and of course the past (say, the part of the ribbon to the left of this line) and the future (to the right) also don't exist because they're simply not here. but we're "inside" that thin line anyway.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Inari Marie said:


> I relate to the OP in a way that time is filled and void at the same time. Or time is hindered and moving foward at the same *time.*


I see what you did there.


----------

